# Design Star on HGTV



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I thought Nathan might make it to the finals, but 21 hours to build what was essentially two boxes was way over the top.

Anybody else think Dan and Torie will be in the finals?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't watch it, Gertie.  When is it on?  Tell me something about it!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't watch it, Gertie. When is on? Tell me something about it!
> 
> Betsy


It's the same format as Project Runway (including the drama), only it's based on interior design. The winner gets their own show on HGTV.

Sometimes they work in teams and sometimes individually to design a room. My favorite is always the white wall challenge. They get three white walls, a white sofa, white coffee table, white end tables, a white lamp and a wood-look bookcase. This time they could only shop in a grocery store. Unbelievable what they did with those rooms. Carpeting made out of cheerios, chandeliers made out of orange slices.

It's Sunday night at 10pm on HGTV. I hope you'll watch it. I used to watch HGTV a lot more than I do now. Too many real estate shows, and not enough design and craft shows.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I've liked Dan all along - but honestly, the 2 blonde girls are interchangable to me. Nathan was great the first week then petered out and his last week was pitiful! His enertasinment thing wasn't even that fab...which brings me to my next point.....

Will they find another David Bromstad, the original DS and Color Splash dude?? I doubt it. Kim Myles (season 2, Myles of Style) is more crafty project and the rooms look nicer than they started, but look like home-made projects, IMO. IMO (again) I think the surfer dude should have won - he was freakin' creative!! Last years winner, the blonde with pigtails - what happened to her? Never heard a thing about her since then.

I looked up last season's winner on Wiki. _Jennifer Bertrand is the host of Home & Garden Television's Paint-Over! with Jennifer Bertrand and the season three champion of HGTV Design Star. Paint-Over! with Jennifer Bertrand is an hour long show that showcases Jennifer's decorative painting and murals. _ anyone heard of that show?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I've liked Dan all along - but honestly, the 2 blonde girls are interchangable to me.


Torie and Lonnie do look a lot alike, but I think Torie is more talented. Lonnie kind of fades into the background.

Dan was good in the kitchen challenge, but he really stood out with Nathan and Torie int he white wall challenge. Putting Dan, Torie and Antonio together this week, assured that team the win. I loved that Antonio stood up for "no beige" and told the judges so.



> Nathan was great the first week then petered out and his last week was pitiful! His enertasinment thing wasn't even that fab...which brings me to my next point.....


Nathan definitely deserved to go last week.



> Will they find another David Bromstad, the original DS and Color Splash dude?? I doubt it.


David is fantastic. I love that he does original artwork for each of his projects.



> Kim Myles (season 2, Myles of Style) is more crafty project and the rooms look nicer than they started, but look like home-made projects, IMO. IMO (again) I think the surfer dude should have won - he was freakin' creative!!


The surfer dude got repetitive for me. I've only seen Kim's show twice, but I agree with you. Her show is so boring and so are her rooms. That crafty project look doesn't seem as if it will hold up. She did a headboard last time I saw it that I figured wouldn't survive one use.



> Last years winner, the blonde with pigtails - what happened to her? Never heard a thing about her since then.
> 
> I looked up last season's winner on Wiki. _Jennifer Bertrand is the host of Home & Garden Television's Paint-Over! with Jennifer Bertrand and the season three champion of HGTV Design Star. Paint-Over! with Jennifer Bertrand is an hour long show that showcases Jennifer's decorative painting and murals. _ anyone heard of that show?


Never heard of it. How does she rate an hour when David only gets half an hour? Of course, he's so good he doesn't need more. I'll have to try to catch her show.

So, is Jason next to go?


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Count me as a Dan fan.  I have trouble remembering the others.  Except Antonio and I don't remember him in a good way.

Honestly, the only show I have watched in the win you own show category is Adam's on The Food Network.  I've seen Kim's show and found myself in another room before it was over.  I've never seen the other two Design Star winners' shows.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

imallbs said:


> Count me as a Dan fan. I have trouble remembering the others. Except Antonio and I don't remember him in a good way.


I don't think I would want to watch a show hosted by Antonio.



> Honestly, the only show I have watched in the win you own show category is Adam's on The Food Network. I've seen Kim's show and found myself in another room before it was over. I've never seen the other two Design Star winners' shows.


Try to catch Color Splash. I don't specifically seek it out, but when I come across it, I always enjoy it.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I don't think I would want to watch a show hosted by Antonio.
> 
> Try to catch Color Splash. I don't specifically seek it out, but when I come across it, I always enjoy it.


I think Antonio is only there for the drama with no chance to win

I try out Color Splash if I come across it. I've seen on the guide but have never tried it.

Bye, I'm off to work!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> It's the same format as Project Runway (including the drama), only it's based on interior design. The winner gets their own show on HGTV.
> 
> Sometimes they work in teams and sometimes individually to design a room. My favorite is always the white wall challenge. They get three white walls, a white sofa, white coffee table, white end tables, a white lamp and a wood-look bookcase. This time they could only shop in a grocery store. Unbelievable what they did with those rooms. Carpeting made out of cheerios, chandeliers made out of orange slices.
> 
> It's Sunday night at 10pm on HGTV. I hope you'll watch it. I used to watch HGTV a lot more than I do now. Too many real estate shows, and not enough design and craft shows.


I used to watch Simply Quilts on HGTV, a few friends of mine were on! Haven't watched it lately. I'll have to check it out!

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

imallbs said:


> I've never seen the other two Design Star winners' shows.


You've never seen Bromstad's Color Splash? It's a great shoe and he does terrific rooms. It's on Saturday nights a half hour after Candice Olsen's Divine Design (love, love, love her as well).


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> You've never seen Bromstad's Color Splash? It's a great shoe and he does terrific rooms. It's on Saturday nights a half hour after Candice Olsen's Divine Design (love, love, love her as well).


I usually catch David during the day.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

His show is pretty popular and I guess they show reruns all over.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I read on the Design Star message board that Jennifer, last year's winner, got pregnant and went on leave, so her show has been delayed...


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh, that would certainly explain it.  I think if her show is going to be on mural-type paintings it might be pretty cool!


----------



## pm1626 (Oct 28, 2008)

I was rather bothered by the attitude of the designer in the military family makeover.  The client requested warm neutral colors and the designer painted the walls blue.  I would be very irritated even if it was a free makeover.  A good designer is supposed to be a good listener.  The designer does not have to live in the room either.

It is like a hair sytlist that doesn't listen!


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I too haven't been crazy about anyone since David. Tried to watch Myles of Style and couldn't make it through one show. This season so far I haven't gravitated to anyone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

louiseb said:


> I too haven't been crazy about anyone since David. Tried to watch Myles of Style and couldn't make it through one show. This season so far I haven't gravitated to anyone.


Design-wise, there are a couple of standouts. But I'm not seeing any personality shine through.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

pm1626 said:


> I was rather bothered by the attitude of the designer in the military family makeover. The client requested warm neutral colors and the designer painted the walls blue. I would be very irritated even if it was a free makeover. A good designer is supposed to be a good listener. The designer does not have to live in the room either.
> It is like a hair sytlist that doesn't listen!


I can see both sides of this one - the wife said neutrals, browns & beiges on the show. What we see is the edited version so maybe more was said that we are not privy to. IMO, she didn't emphasize the colors, but more gave them out as her examples of "neutral". Vern said he was happy the contestants were able to show people that neutrals are not only brown & beige. Plus, they all seemed very happy with the room.


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

I really like Dan. He just looks so perfect all the time! He is so handsome, he looks made for tv. I also get the two women mixed up. This is the first season I have followed and I am really enjoying it.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Dan seems the most mature and confident out of this seasons contestants, but he needs a big breakout moment.  Actually, I'm looking for anyone to have their "design" moment as opposed to the whiny meltdown ones that seem to flourish on these reality-type shows.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Dan seems the most mature and confident out of this seasons contestants, but he needs a big breakout moment. Actually, I'm looking for anyone to have their "design" moment as opposed to the whiny meltdown ones that seem to flourish on these reality-type shows.


The closest he came was the white-wall challenge. It's been the only individual challenge this season. It's hard to stand out in the team challenges. Antonio does, but that's because he's bold and brash (to put it nicely).


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I agree.  Maybe there are too many "team" challenges at the start of the season and not enough time for the designers to show their own talent?  I may be wrong, but it seems like the bigger team challenges, such as the kitchen redo were not until later in the season before.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I agree. Maybe there are too many "team" challenges at the start of the season and not enough time for the designers to show their own talent? I may be wrong, but it seems like the bigger team challenges, such as the kitchen redo were not until later in the season before.


I thought the kitchen challenge was later, too. Maybe they did it earlier, because more people per team might just get the challenge completed. So often, the teams didn't finish.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I thought the kitchen challenge was later, too. Maybe they did it earlier, because more people per team might just get the challenge completed. So often, the teams didn't finish.


Even with more members the one team didn't do a lick of accessorizing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Even with more members the one team didn't do a lick of accessorizing.


Well, we have one word for that ... TASHICA


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

She should have been double snapped off the very first episode!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I agree. Maybe there are too many "team" challenges at the start of the season and not enough time for the designers to show their own talent? I may be wrong, but it seems like the bigger team challenges, such as the kitchen redo were not until later in the season before.


I totally agree


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just a reminder to watch tonight at 10pm.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I think Torie drew the best assignment.

I didn't realize we were down to five designers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Antonio obviously had a blast with his room.  The boy loved it.

Torie's room disappointed me.  Even though she had all those different fabrics on the wall behind a giant name, the room seemed bland and boring.  Only that one wall had any interest to it, but there was so much going on it seemed thrown together.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jason - Ick - hope he goes home.

Lonnie did very well in her presentation.  The room was okay, but at least the boy liked it.

Dan was really creative and his presentation wasn't bad.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I love the kids rooms that David does.  The first one he did on Design Star was outstanding.  I guess I shouldn't compare these five rooms with what David does.  It isn't fair.  None of the designs tonight really impressed me.

Jason leaving isn't a surprise, but Dan and Torie disappointed me.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

-Antonio embraced his room and had fun with it.  Nice, unique outcome.
-Lonnie's room was boring with a repeated pattern of wooden bases painted white and a few interesting furniture pieces - otherwise boring!  Wasn't she the one who did the repeating chevron design in the military family living room?  So, she can do repeating patterns on walls for hours on end - not a designer!
-Dan's room was pretty creative with thought into the owner's requests, but the fugly headboard did him in as much as his nervous giggling.
-Torie's room was a disaster.  The fabric on the wall looked horrible and wasn't even attached decently.  For her to say, "look, it's your name on the wall" made me laugh - like the girl didn't realize it.  Amateurish, at best!
-Jason was one hot princess mess.  I actually liked the girl's before bed better and to hear "pink princess room" is a little different for a 17 year old than a 6 year old.  The chandelier and mirror were nice, but what else did he do besides have a meltdown?  Also, he fired the 1st carpenter for not priming his walls,  right?  did he then just leave the walls their original color or paint them the same?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> -Antonio embraced his room and had fun with it. Nice, unique outcome.


Yes, I liked what he did, but it looked cheap and amateurish.



> -Lonnie's room was boring with a repeated pattern of wooden bases painted white and a few interesting furniture pieces - otherwise boring! Wasn't she the one who did the repeating chevron design in the military family living room? So, she can do repeating patterns on walls for hours on end - not a designer!


Yeah, they called her on it.



> -Dan's room was pretty creative with thought into the owner's requests, but the fugly headboard did him in as much as his nervous giggling.


Actually, the headboard was part of the repeating pattern around the wall with the ironwork as more of an art piece on the wall above. Still, it didn't go at all with the modern look of the rest of the room. Leave out that one glaring error, and it was a "designer" room.



> -Torie's room was a disaster. The fabric on the wall looked horrible and wasn't even attached decently. For her to say, "look, it's your name on the wall" made me laugh - like the girl didn't realize it. Amateurish, at best!


Yeah ... disaster.



> -Jason was one hot princess mess. I actually liked the girl's before bed better and to hear "pink princess room" is a little different for a 17 year old than a 6 year old. The chandelier and mirror were nice, but what else did he do besides have a meltdown? Also, he fired the 1st carpenter for not priming his walls, right? did he then just leave the walls their original color or paint them the same?


Loved the chandelier and mirror. Otherwise ... what was he thinking. At least he's gone, which we knew was going to happen.

Next week will be interesting. I'm still thinking Dan has a shot. Do you remember how they worked with David after he won? They got him all kinds of coaches, had many planning sessions, and helped him pick a sidekick. I'm sure that's standard procedure, so as long as the raw material is there, they can smooth out the rough edges (giggling). Of course, it didn't work for Kim, but maybe they like her style as it is.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Jason - honey - just embrace your inner queen and run with her.  His personality is huge, but I hated the room.

I love love love Antonio's little man cave.

Lonnie's room was interesting and I can see where a 17yo sporto would get into it, but it kinda bored me.

Torie's room looked just far too busy.

Dan's a tasty man and a decent presenter - if a little giggly.  The headboard was boring but I love the TV frame.


I am, though, a little surprised at who got axed.  I thought it would be the one standing directly to the left.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> I am, though, a little surprised at who got axed. I thought it would be the one standing directly to the left.


Torie? But she's done some really good things all season. Jason has been walking a shaky line over an alligator pit for a couple of weeks. I thought he was going last week, but Nathan really blew it with a 21 hour project that anyone else could have done in half the time.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Torie? But she's done some really good things all season. Jason has been walking a shaky line over an alligator pit for a couple of weeks. I thought he was going last week, but Nathan really blew it with a 21 hour project that anyone else could have done in half the time.


heh. And here I was playing no-spoilers.  But, yes, Torie. I hated her room this week and she's been annoying me for the past few weeks. I don't think either Jason or Torie would have won the competition, but I guess she just ranked a little lower on my list than did he. I was sad that Nathan left though - not because he didn't deserve it - he did after that trainwreck of furniture building, but because he was just cute as a button. (OK, so I'm shallow)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> (OK, so I'm shallow)


I can see that.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Torie and Dan both disappointed me this week. Torie really messed up with that fabric on the wall. I still like Dan best, even though he had a bad week. He has the looks and the confidence and I loved his white walls room. Lonnie was a pleasant surprise this week, though I agree that the blue wall with the bases was too much like her blue wall with chevrons. I think she could have really taken her room over the top if she's invested some of her budget in a few pieces of baseball memorabilia from the client's favorite team and displayed it in the room--like framed baseball cards or something. Has anyone noticed that when they show the contestants getting out of bed to go to work, they like to show shirtless Dan climbing out of bed with his hair all tousled?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

LCEvans said:


> Has anyone noticed that when they show the contestants getting out of bed to go to work, they like to show shirtless Dan climbing out of bed with his hair all tousled?


Does that tell us who they want to win? He reminds me of Carter Can.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Actually, the headboard was part of the repeating pattern around the wall with the ironwork as more of an art piece on the wall above. Still, it didn't go at all with the modern look of the rest of the room. Leave out that one glaring error, and it was a "designer" room...Next week will be interesting. I'm still thinking Dan has a shot. Do you remember how they worked with David after he won? They got him all kinds of coaches, had many planning sessions, and helped him pick a sidekick. I'm sure that's standard procedure, so as long as the raw material is there, they can smooth out the rough edges (giggling).


I agree - if he had just done a little more with he headboard (as David told them all to really emphasize the bed - make it a focal point), it would have been perfect. And if all the judges can come up with against his presentation style is that he giggled too much then he's gonna do fine. I guess they have to critique and he seemed to take it in as a lesson.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Jason - honey - just embrace your inner queen and run with her. His personality is huge, but I hated the room.
> I am, though, a little surprised at who got axed. I thought it would be the one standing directly to the left.


His "I'm gay" comment was a little weird - like who cares and are you using this tv moment to out yourself to your mom?

It was a toss up between him and Torie. Maybe the judges just picked alphabetically as both had no long-lasting chance in hell of getting the gig.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Does that tell us who they want to win? He reminds me of Carter Can.


Now, if they could just roll Carter Oosterhouse (Yes, Cater Can! And Red, Hot & Green) and David Bromstad into one snappy, happy host with the most then they would have Dan.

BTW, decided to repeat the image, hope you don't mind.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> His "I'm gay" comment was a little weird - like who cares and are you using this tv moment to out yourself to your mom?


It was so out of context. I think he was commenting on how he came across as a host.



> It was a toss up between him and Torie. Maybe the judges just picked alphabetically as both had no long-lasting chance in hell of getting the gig.


Unless something goes really, really wrong in the next two weeks, I think most of us see Dan in the top two. If you don't see Torie with him (this week was her only faux pas, although a major one), who do you see?



F1Wild said:


> BTW, decided to repeat the image, hope you don't mind.


Not at all.









[/quote]


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> It was so out of context. I think he was commenting on how he came across as a host.
> 
> Unless something goes really, really wrong in the next two weeks, I think most of us see Dan in the top two. If you don't see Torie with him (this week was her only faux pas, although a major one), who do you see?


I don't think he was commenting on his hosting, but more of a comment that needn't be uttered - like it wasn't really necessary. Like, duh!!!

IMO, Dan is the best at thinking outside the box. I'm not sure who I also like as the others seem to really do what any regular person might think up. I really think Lonnie & Torie are more vanilla-style decorators and not designers that I would watch and get cool ideas from. Antonio is hot and cold for me. All in all, I think there have been far too many group/team challenges and not enough solo ones.

Oh, sorry - did I repeat Carter again?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> IMO, Dan is the best at thinking outside the box. I'm not sure who I also like as the others seem to really do what any regular person might think up. I really think Lonnie & Torie are more vanilla-style decorators and not designers that I would watch and get cool ideas from. Antonio is hot and cold for me. All in all, I think there have been far too many group/team challenges and not enough solo ones.


Agreed. With so few solo challenges, I was surprised to see we were down to five designers this week.

They might keep Antonio to the end just so there's a clear contrast between him and Dan.



> Oh, sorry - did I repeat Carter again?


Did you? I thought it was me that did that.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> They might keep Antonio to the end just so there's a clear contrast between him and Dan.
> Did you? I thought it was me that did that.


I think they will be going for a guy this year anyway as I don't think either of the girls is really strong enough, with a clear/different perspective to warrant their own show.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I think they will be going for a guy this year anyway as I don't think either of the girls is really strong enough, with a clear/different perspective to warrant their own show.


I agree. It's too bad that Antonio is such a bear.

Don't you just love to relax outside in your HGTV inspired garden with a nice cup of coffee?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

The next DS challenge is the landscaping one - which could make it or break it for too many of the contestants. Will the 2 guys be stuck doing all carpentry while the girls pick the flowers?

BTW, it's actually still a bit hot outside, so I prefer to spend more time in my HGTV's eco-inspired kitchen.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> His "I'm gay" comment was a little weird - like who cares and are you using this tv moment to out yourself to your mom?
> 
> It was a toss up between him and Torie. Maybe the judges just picked alphabetically as both had no long-lasting chance in hell of getting the gig.


Actually when he blurted that out after hosting, I looked over at my roommate and said "That's exactly what I was thinking!" He is SUCH a queen, seeing him and David Bromsted in the same room together was hilarious.

Count me and the roomie in as Dan Fans. I was BLOWN away by his white wall challenge. I would have LIVED in that room!


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


>


I'm sorry, what were you talking about?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Mikuto said:


> He is SUCH a queen, seeing him and David Bromsted in the same room together was hilarious.
> Count me and the roomie in as Dan Fans. I was BLOWN away by his white wall challenge. I would have LIVED in that room!


I thought he made Bromstad look butch! Oh well - he's gone now!

Dan's white-wall challenge was awesome, but I'm still waiting for the big designs to come out again. The contestants need to stop the 'getting by" designs and start blowing away the judges.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

imallbs said:


> I'm sorry, what were you talking about?


Stuff........


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Dan was really creative and his presentation wasn't bad.


Really? I wanted him to shut up. Maybe he can learn not to giggle so much. He's still the front runner for me but I can't see watching anything by him because of the presentation. But then I thought I would like Kim but I don't

I thought Jason could be a good presenter but I don't think I would like what he is presenting.

I don't like either of the women and Antonio...yuck.



Geoffrey said:


> heh. And here I was playing no-spoilers.


Thanks, some of us are on Pacific time.



Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


>


It's Drool Time!


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Stuff........


I like stud stuff.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

imallbs said:


> I like stud stuff.


Me too!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> The next DS challenge is the landscaping one - which could make it or break it for too many of the contestants. Will the 2 guys be stuck doing all carpentry while the girls pick the flowers?


Landscaping? I don't remember them doing that before. What a lame challenge for the top 4.



> BTW, it's actually still a bit hot outside, so I prefer to spend more time in my HGTV's eco-inspired kitchen.


Looks pretty _hot _in that kitchen, too.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Landscaping? I don't remember them doing that before. What a lame challenge for the top 4.
> Looks pretty _hot _in that kitchen, too.


Maybe they do the landscaping challenge to find more strengths and angles for the new host? A lot of the current hosts have hadto makeover patios, etc.

And yes, it does seem hot in the kitchen, doesn't it?!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> And yes, it does seem hot in the kitchen, doesn't it?!!!


I have a sudden urge for an apple.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Landscaping? I don't remember them doing that before. What a lame challenge for the top 4.
> 
> Looks pretty _hot _in that kitchen, too.


At least landscaping is something different.


F1Wild said:


>


Somehow that kitchen looks a lot better than mine.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

How about the HGTV Denim Challenge


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Maybe Nathan could have taken some lesons from this guy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

imallbs said:


> At least landscaping is something different.
> Somehow that kitchen looks a lot better than mine.


It's the apples.



F1Wild said:


> How about the HGTV Denim Challenge


Don't see much crocking there.










Now, there's a bit of crocking in this one. I also love the repetitive theme ... double the goodies.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey, I found David Bromstad on Twitter.

http://twitter.com/bromco

Bumping this up to remind everyone to watch tonight.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks. I wouldn't miss it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

LCEvans said:


> Thanks. I wouldn't miss it.


Hi, L.C. I just bought a copy of Night Camp and donated it to my GK's school library.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

So they actually had $25,000. The guys really messed up, and should have canceled the pergola. Those two could have built one themselves. Maybe they didn't have enough time.

Did you catch the snide remark Antonio made about Dan taking off his shirt? David B. used to do that all the time.

Somebody mention on another forum that Dan looked more like a young Timothy Dalton.










We just might be saying goodbye to him tonight. That'll be a shock.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

They could name Antonio's show

Hey, Whassup!!!

I'm beginning to like him as a host.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It's always the team leader that gets cut.  This was really Dan's fault.  I'm sure I heard Torie tell him he had $5K.  Was I wrong about that?  He really threw her under the bus.

Now I'm rooting for Antonio, even though I think Dan is the better designer.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

First, they were not given enough time to do this massive project.
2nd - disappointed in all of them as there was absolutely no "design" in any of this.
3rd - what did Torie do? 
4th - Pergola was idiotic, could have been built cheaper and probably better "zen" quality than this overpriced monstrosity.  Dan seemed like he just panicked and shouldn't have made the decision.
5th - Antonio seems like he might make a decent General Contractor, but where was his design?
6th - Lonni - picked out plants, but where was her design.

All in all this week's show pretty much sucked.  They seemed to be scrambling from the onset and never had a clear, concise design to work from.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> All in all this week's show pretty much sucked. They seemed to be scrambling from the onset and never had a clear, concise design to work from.


Well put.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Fell asleep, who got let go?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Fell asleep, who got let go?


Is was a bit of a sleeper! Torrie was ousted. I don't always agree with the team leader taking the blame for any and all problems, she really didn't do much at all, especially any leading. Plus, she blew her hosting part as well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Is was a bit of a sleeper! Torrie was ousted. I don't always agree with the team leader taking the blame for any and all problems, she really didn't do much at all, especially any leading. Plus, she blew her hosting part as well.


I particularly enjoyed the bending over portion of her hosting. When all else fails, show some cleavage, right? Torie has been a disappointment. I really thought she was going to make the top two.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

F1Wild, Thank you for the information.  This season so far has been a disapointment.  I don't think any of the designers has really stood out and most of the designs have already been done by others.  I love to watch Color Splash and I think that he is the only true designer to come out of this format (don't even know what happened to last years winner).  This year is a true yawner.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> F1Wild, Thank you for the information. This season so far has been a disapointment. I don't think any of the designers has really stood out and most of the designs have already been done by others. I love to watch Color Splash and I think that he is the only true designer to come out of this format (don't even know what happened to last years winner). This year is a true yawner.


I agree that David is the best by far.

Last year's winner (Jennifer) got pregnant in between the final three and the final challenge. They only got one show taped, which did air. I heard it was pretty good. I don't know why she got an hour show when David only got half an hour. I think they are going to start airing her show next week. I'll have to check the dates, but 9/7 is sticking in my mind.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> F1Wild, Thank you for the information. This season so far has been a disapointment. I don't think any of the designers has really stood out and most of the designs have already been done by others. I love to watch Color Splash and I think that he is the only true designer to come out of this format (don't even know what happened to last years winner). This year is a true yawner.


i feel the exact same way. How can they not find proper designer contestants? I remember there was another show similar to this one, but with proper professional designers - might have been on Bravo. It does make you wonder how these supposedly professional designers keep their own business afloat. For instance, it seemed like the color specialist was color blind. Or do you think it is just the way the challenges are designed (pardon the pun) and not showing each contestants potential and unrealistic?

Bromstad is the only true genius to come out of this show so far and I record Color Splash ever Sat. night. I also noticed there is now back to back episodes being shown- a new then an old. I wonder if HGTV are keeping tabs on the watching of the 2 shows to maybe expand Color Splash to an hour? Seems like an overwhelming majority of network's shows are only 30 minutes, though.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I agree that David is the best by far.
> 
> Last year's winner (Jennifer) got pregnant in between the final three and the final challenge. They only got one show taped, which did air. I heard it was pretty good. I don't know why she got an hour show when David only got half an hour. I think they are going to start airing her show next week. I'll have to check the dates, but 9/7 is sticking in my mind.


I would be interested to see her show. I'd like to give her a chance because I really thought she was a bit flighty on DS and was a bit surprised she won.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I would be interested to see her show. I'd like to give her a chance because I really thought she was a bit flighty on DS and was a bit surprised she won.


I'm pretty sure it starts 9/7. Here's a little blurb.

*Paint-Over! With Jennifer Bertrand

Design Star winner Jennifer Bertrand shares her design sense and secrets for transforming rooms with her signature paintbrush wizardry. *


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I'm pretty sure it starts 9/7. Here's a little blurb.
> 
> *Paint-Over! With Jennifer Bertrand
> 
> Design Star winner Jennifer Bertrand shares her design sense and secrets for transforming rooms with her signature paintbrush wizardry. *


Okay, it's 9/7 at 4pm. Here's the link to the show page.

http://www.hgtv.com/paint-over/show/index.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thought you might like to read what Dan had to say in a newspaper article about the backyard challenge. It was written by his aunt who has been a newspaper reporter for many years, so take it for what it is.

http://www.idahopress.com/blogs/DIY_Diva/?2009-09-01-Design-Star-Dan-Vickery-tells-his-side-of-backyard-budget-buster-story-theres-much-more-to-it


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Thought you might like to read what Dan had to say in a newspaper article about the backyard challenge. It was written by his aunt who has been a newspaper reporter for many years, so take it for what it is.
> http://www.idahopress.com/blogs/DIY_Diva/?2009-09-01-Design-Star-Dan-Vickery-tells-his-side-of-backyard-budget-buster-story-theres-much-more-to-it


Thanks for the link. All that needs to be read is this (and the rest is just fluff to pump up the piece, IMO). BTW, will HGTV admire Dan after they read his quote?

Here's what really happened, according to Dan:

"There was, obviously, some big confusion about budget," Dan said after the show aired. "Nothing was ever in writing. Once Torie and Lonni came back and we realized the issue, we went back to vinyl store and made some major cutbacks."

"The original pergola, at $10,648, was raised, with steps, had railings, built-in furniture and included a matching arbor along the far end of the pool. After all the cuts, the final cost was $5,500," Vickery said.

"That's why I was laughing in the elimination room. I had made a huge mistake, but it was fixed and only $500 over budget. In the end we were still somehow $5,000 over budget. I had nothing to do with any other costs, so the remainder of the overage was baffling to me."

It was so confusing that even the judges didn't get it right. No wonder the judges thought the little plain pergola was frivolous. They saw the $5,500 cutback version.

"This was a huge issue that has been edited in a very twisted way," Dan said. "I, however, gave them the rights to do what they wanted to with the footage when I signed that contract. I just always expected more from HGTV."


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I agree with Sunday night's dismissal of Lonnie.  As the judges pointed out, she was a bit repetitive with her wall designs and not only that, they were also the focal point of each design.  I also couldn't believe they waited to place the headboard until just before the end of the challenge.  IMO, her designs were always nice, but also too safe for an HGTV show.  They want new, bold and someone who will capture an audience.

Dan's design was fantastic.  First, I noticed they started the show with him awaking, shirtless (of course).  The previews with what Jason Priestly said made it seem like he was way off on his design, but as the show aired you could see it was taken out of context (how unique for the show, NOT).  His ceiling treatment with the boat hulls was brilliant and the room showed very well in terms of color, texture, usability and scale.  I also loved the manner in which he hung his original art (Vern seemed to love this!).

Antonio could have gone home, IMO.  He did a great job making sure Kathy Griffin knew the desks were custom, but they looked similar to what you could get (along with the bookshelf partitions) from IKEA.  I did like the colors used.  His USA map was a bit collegiate as were the clocks.  IMO, Kathy Griffin likes very, very high end or what looks to be high end and this room didn't do that.  The worst part of it was the "lounge area" for me.  He really could have done something really loungie in front of the firplace/TVs with something hand made (with all of the carpenters/assistants he had) or even a really awesome custom looking piece.  The storage, rug (or was it a placemat?) and tables were pathetic.  Next season on her Life on the D-List" show I expect to see this room changed.  On the other hand, Antonio does great hosting, very natural and unique.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I agree with Sunday night's dismissal of Lonnie. As the judges pointed out, she was a bit repetitive with her wall designs and not only that, they were also the focal point of each design. I also couldn't believe they waited to place the headboard until just before the end of the challenge. IMO, her designs were always nice, but also too safe for an HGTV show. They want new, bold and someone who will capture an audience.


Absolutely. I hated that wallpaper. At first glance, it made a bold statement, but I would quickly stop looking at it. As for the headboard, she had to know that would be a bear to hang. It would have been better if she made uprights for it and fastened it to the bed frame. Lonnie is a one-trick pony, and I can't believe how the judges included her in their slobberfest. I mean, really ... the best they've ever had? Excuse me. Anyone remember David Bromstad?



> Dan's design was fantastic. First, I noticed they started the show with him awaking, shirtless (of course). The previews with what Jason Priestly said made it seem like he was way off on his design, but as the show aired you could see it was taken out of context (how unique for the show, NOT). His ceiling treatment with the boat hulls was brilliant and the room showed very well in terms of color, texture, usability and scale. I also loved the manner in which he hung his original art (Vern seemed to love this!).


Dan's design was very impressive. The one thing he left out in his hosting was how it was also a guest room and he should have shown that part of the room. I don't think his hosting problems should be held against him. We know they'll be turning him over to professionals and ironing out his delivery.

I wasn't too sure about his color choice until I saw what he did with the blues. Beautifully done. I'm glad Vern pointed out how he hung the art, or I might not have noticed it. The boats were brilliant. Far better than Antonio's pink geese. 



> Antonio could have gone home, IMO. He did a great job making sure Kathy Griffin knew the desks were custom, but they looked similar to what you could get (along with the bookshelf partitions) from IKEA. I did like the colors used. His USA map was a bit collegiate as were the clocks. IMO, Kathy Griffin likes very, very high end or what looks to be high end and this room didn't do that. The worst part of it was the "lounge area" for me. He really could have done something really loungie in front of the firplace/TVs with something hand made (with all of the carpenters/assistants he had) or even a really awesome custom looking piece. The storage, rug (or was it a placemat?) and tables were pathetic. Next season on her Life on the D-List" show I expect to see this room changed. On the other hand, Antonio does great hosting, very natural and unique.


I thought the map and clocks were functional as well as decorative and I liked his color scheme. The scale of the lounge/conference area was definitely way off. He did a good job, but not good enough for the semi-finals.

Let us know if Kathy changes the room next year. I don't watch her show, but I thought her and Antonio were a good match-up.

Didn't we all know it would come down to Dan and Antonio in the end?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> ...The one thing he left out in his hosting was how it was also a guest room and he should have shown that part of the room.


After reading about all that was left out of the landscaping challenge, I don't doubt that a majority of this weeks hosting (amongst other things) are edited out for TV also. I would assume he did touch on the multi-functionality (wow, I impress myself with that word!) of the room.

If Dan remains focussed and hits it out of the box (and has at least 2 scenes shirtless) he should win...but then again, is he too similar to David Bromstad and are they looking for something unique?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> After reading about all that was left out of the landscaping challenge, I don't doubt that a majority of this weeks hosting (amongst other things) are edited out for TV also. I would assume he did touch on the multi-functionality (wow, I impress myself with that word!) of the room.


I'm impressed, too. 



> If Dan remains focused and hits it out of the box (and has at least 2 scenes shirtless) he should win...but then again, is he too similar to David Bromstad and are they looking for something unique?


Why mess with a winning formula? Dan has the talent and the pecs. And as we have pointed out, so does Carter. They just need to find a hook for Dan. David has his original artwork, Jennifer has her painting techniques, Myles has her ... arts and crafts? ... so what do you think they can do with Dan?

I'd like to see Antonio get the Internet show.

Speaking of painting techniques, I miss Debbie Travis' Face Lift. I especially miss Jim. Yesterday, I was channel flipping and there they were on FLN. There's supposed to be a marathon of her shows today, but I think it's a new show, not Face Lift.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Next season on her Life on the D-List" show I expect to see this room changed. On the other hand, Antonio does great hosting, very natural and unique.


We were saying that next season on the D list we expect to see the ruder version of Kathy and Design Star and her real opinions. I Liked the overall look of the room - very clean lines and hi-tech ready to conquer the world. But, I definitely agree about the seating area - not fabulous enough by any means. Regarding Antonio's hosting style - I didn't like it. He's too bang bam boom with his bullet point style and he kept turning his back to the camera.

I liked Lonnie's print this week - but I agree with Genevieve that it was getting repetitious. The head board would have been cool if it had been hung. I'm not sad she went home though - her designs were not very innovative overall.

Dan is cute in a goofy straight guy way, but I'm getting tired of seeing him shirtless each week. The nursery was cozy; not my style at all but it was a good interpretation of what his clients requested.

Overall, I'm happy with the final 2.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> They just need to find a hook for Dan. David has his original artwork, Jennifer has her painting techniques, Myles has her ... arts and crafts? ... so what do you think they can do with Dan?


Originally David was more of a carpenter kind of guy, not so much now with his trusty sidekick Ian. Hmmm, a hook for Dan - this might take a bit of unwelcome thinking....



Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Speaking of painting techniques, I miss Debbie Travis' Face Lift. I especially miss Jim. Yesterday, I was channel flipping and there they were on FLN. There's supposed to be a marathon of her shows today, but I think it's a new show, not Face Lift.


Her shows were on in the UK years (YEARS!!) ago so they were all kinda reruns of reruns for me. She was probably one of the pioneers of DIY though along with the British Changing Rooms show.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

My first thought about Lonnie's headboard was that I would never want to sleep with that hanging over my head.  I would never trust it to hang securely enough on a wall.  Anyone else?  I'm always thinking of the practicalities of these designs, like with that heavy head crusher.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I totally agree about Lonnie's headboard being too heavy. With that kind of bulk right behind me, I'd be afraid of waking up with a crushed skull. I love Dan's design and I'd love to see him win. I don't know what kind of show he could host, though. Maybe something with unique sculptures such as his boats on the ceiling. Bold textures, 3-D art? Hmmmm. Guess I'll leave this up to HGTV. But first he'll have to win.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Esther said:


> My first thought about Lonnie's headboard was that I would never want to sleep with that hanging over my head. I would never trust it to hang securely enough on a wall. Anyone else? I'm always thinking of the practicalities of these designs, like with that heavy head crusher.


I agree! My thought, while watching the show, was that the giant hunk of wood (not a reference to Carter or David - swear!) would have made a very cool over-the-bed type of table. Like a giant bed tray with legs and wheels. I know IKEA had something like this, but this would have been an interesting idea. Take the wood, with legs and wheels to go on both sides of the bed, and have it either at the very top of the bed as a flat headboard that a clock, Kindle, etc. could sit on or have it wheel down as a table for eating or having a glass of wine in bed or wheel it all the way down to the foot of the bed. My idea would have been better than her mammoth piece of wood over the heads, resting on the nightstands.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I agree! My thought, while watching the show, was that the giant hunk of wood (not a reference to Carter or David - swear!) would have made a very cool over-the-bed type of table. Like a giant bed tray with legs and wheels. I know IKEA had something like this, but this would have been an interesting idea. Take the wood, with legs and wheels to go on both sides of the bed, and have it either at the very top of the bed as a flat headboard that a clock, Kindle, etc. could sit on or have it wheel down as a table for eating or having a glass of wine in bed or wheel it all the way down to the foot of the bed. My idea would have been better than her mammoth piece of wood over the heads, resting on the nightstands.


It was a very beautiful piece of wood, though, but I would settle for Carter or David as a living giant bed tray instead.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> "The original pergola, at $10,648, was raised, with steps, had railings, built-in furniture and included a matching arbor along the far end of the pool. After all the cuts, the final cost was $5,500," Vickery said.


I was wondering how that pergola could possibly cost $10,000!

I don't dislike Antonio as much as I did at 1st. But I do have this image of him riding up to someones house on his motorcycle, parking it in the living room and then telling the family how things are gonna be and it doesn't matter if they like it because if it was his idea, it must be right. However, if Dan doesn't stop giggling, I don't think I could watch his show.


Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I would settle for Carter or David as a living giant bed tray instead.


Carter: not just a design star; he's also a design accessory!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here we go ... a whole house makeover.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm still rooting for Antonio.  He designed, not just decorated, and gave the family something out of the ordinary.  Didn't care for the master bedroom color, but it actually worked.  I think I would have used a darker green.  

Dan's rooms were beautiful, but ordinary.  And he giggles when he isn't even giggling.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, they didn't go with the pretty boy.  Refreshing.  

Next week they are going to show Antonio making over his own home.  Actually, it looks like two trailers stuck together in an L.    Should be interesting.

Can't wait to see what they do with him.  Yo! Wassup!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Dan's house was much more beautiful, but a bit safe.  I think if he had just done a few riskier moves he would have won.

Antonio did do a great job and really went out of a limb with the bath inclusion (although it was only the vanity area and it could have at least been decorated).  IMO, Candice really, really loved Antonio and thought everything that came out of his mouth was funny and golden.  I think she had a lot of pull with this year's decision.  On the other hand I felt like Vern liked Dan and Gen liked Antonio and they cancelled each other out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Dan's house was much more beautiful, but a bit safe. I think if he had just done a few riskier moves he would have won.


That's the thing. A lot of people can do beautiful but safe. My favorite thing that he did was the sliding doors with the beveled mirrors to cover the TV. That was actually a designer touch, to me. The kitchen was beautiful, but that bamboo tile ... it looked out of place in that kitchen and all I could think of was cleaning all those ridges.



> Antonio did do a great job and really went out of a limb with the bath inclusion (although it was only the vanity area and it could have at least been decorated). IMO, Candice really, really loved Antonio and thought everything that came out of his mouth was funny and golden. I think she had a lot of pull with this year's decision. On the other hand I felt like Vern liked Dan and Gen liked Antonio and they cancelled each other out.


I think they all liked Antonio's hosting style (can't call it "skill") and he did clean up nicely. I think his own personality will be his hook.

Gonna be interesting.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

So glad this season is over!!  I fell asleep again last night and had to come here to see who won, again.  I agree it will be interesting to see what they do with Antonio.  By the way, what happened to Kim Myles?  Haven't even seen an advertisement for her show in quite awhile.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Reminder, everyone, The Antonio Project comes on tonight at 10pm.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like Antonio's show is going to be on every Sunday at 10pm.  A little late for me.  

I liked what he did with his house.  Even Sombrero Girl.  It suited him.  That kitchen was stunning.  He even included a pink duck in his living room.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I also liked the show - not love, but like.  I think the judges made the best choice if they wanted something different and maybe in hindsight Dan would have been to close to a Bromstad clone.

Antonio did empress me more than on DS, but his style is definitely different then someone like Candice or Vern - not as high end.  He did the designing, but I thought it would have been nice for him to actually do some work besides enlist his "buddies" and shop for unique objects.

As for Antonio's show - I don't see it on HGTV's schedule.  I think it was a one-off to judge his abilities and viewing numbers.  They will probably sway his show (when it does come on) to reflect what viewers are wanting from him.  Remember how long it took David Bromstad's show to come on and how they had those preview shows to highlight his entering hosting journey?  Also, they advertised an upcoming show Monica Peterson will be hosting called Clean Slate or Blank Slate or Clean.......anyway, she goes in and completely whitewashes a room (or house) and takes the owners on a color learning experience. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The Sunday night show with Monica Pedersen is called Blank Canvas - so no Antonio show on the schedule yet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Looks like Antonio's show is going to be on every Sunday at 10pm. A little late for me.


That's why they invented TiVo!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Anybody watching this season?  

What do you think so far?

I hate that Clive is no longer on the show.  I'm sick of Vern and I'm getting a whole new feel for Candice, who is/was my favorite designer, and Genevieve is sorta growing on me.  I couldn't stand her in the beginning.  

They must go all out to find these candidates, I know there must be some better people out there designing or trying to.  :smh:


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jaasy said:


> Anybody watching this season?
> 
> What do you think so far?


I'm watching but I'm not too impressed. I haven't even been able to sort out the designers. And I missed the white room challenge which has always been my favorite.



> I hate that Clive is no longer on the show. I'm sick of Vern and I'm getting a whole new feel for Candice, who is/was my favorite designer, and Genevieve is sorta growing on me. I couldn't stand her in the beginning.


I really miss Clive. He made the show. I don't like Genevieve's show and I'm not crazy about her as a judge. Vern is a good designer, but he really has no personality. Candice has never lived up to her hype for me but she's not bad as a judge.



> They must go all out to find these candidates, I know there must be some better people out there designing or trying to. :smh:


They're all pretty bland as designers. Nina is trying to be the next David Bromstad with her art, but that's not gonna happen.

Have you watched David's new show in Miami? I miss Ian and Claire. Maybe he'll do six months in Miami and six months in SF.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes, I've watched it.  It's not as good as the SF show, IMO.  The paint guy sure ain't no Danielle!  Ian was good - he and David had their run-ins at the beginning but they were worked it out.  I never quite took to Claire - it looked to me like she just hung around not doing too much.  David himself is a very good designer but at times, he could really get on my last nerve!

I'm sure David was glad to be back at home but if it wasn't broke, why are they tryna fix it!!!  I hear that Antonio will be back on in September I think!  I don't think Kim Myles is scheduled to be back, as of yet anyways...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jaasy said:


> Yes, I've watched it. It's not as good as the SF show, IMO. The paint guy sure ain't no Danielle! Ian was good - he and David had their run-ins at the beginning but they were worked it out. I never quite took to Claire - it looked to me like she just hung around not doing too much. David himself is a very good designer but at times, he could really get on my last nerve!


I don't think it's as good either.



> I'm sure David was glad to be back at home but if it wasn't broke, why are they tryna fix it!!!


I think he just used his popularity as leverage to get back home. Remember the year he won, his dad was diagnosed with cancer. Haven't heard anything more about that, but if he died, I think David might want to be closer to his mom. Just a thought.



> I hear that Antonio will be back on in September I think!


I like Antonio's style, but only got to see his show once.



> I don't think Kim Myles is scheduled to be back, as of yet anyways...


Kim turned out to be a disappointment. I really found her boring and she doesn't do anything exciting. I watch these shows because I want to see something different than the usual pastels and bed-in-a-bag that I do.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm watching! I'm still waiting for it to heat up this season. I'm really tired of the team challenges and want to see some individual work. Honestly, I don't understand why they do teamwork at all. How does that show what good they'll be as a TV host? It's hard to have a favorite when I've only seen them do the white box challenge individually. The team rooms look pretty good to me, but that doesn't help me pick a favorite at all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> I'm watching! I'm still waiting for it to heat up this season. I'm really tired of the team challenges and want to see some individual work. Honestly, I don't understand why they do teamwork at all. How does that show what good they'll be as a TV host? It's hard to have a favorite when I've only seen them do the white box challenge individually. The team rooms look pretty good to me, but that doesn't help me pick a favorite at all.


I agree. The team challenges are getting ridiculous. Dan got eliminated because he didn't have time to do his own work. He should have said no to the girls, but if it was an individual challenge, we could have seen his design. And why are they keeping the same teams? They've never done that before. They should mix it up.

Not very happy with it this year.

I'm actually not all that happy with HGTV anymore. They ought to call it the real estate channel. Not enough decorating shows, very little gardening and NO craft shows at all that I've been able to find. I'd even settle for Carol Duval repeats.

Have you seen Debbie Travis' competition show? Her cohost is Scott from Income Property. She's a little over-dramatic for my taste, although I've always liked her show. I miss Jim.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I cannot believe what Nina did and called it art. How many people would even know that was Braille and could read it.

I'm so glad they eliminated her this week.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm just watching now and agree Nina was the right call. Still, e show is not nearly as fun to watch as it was in the past.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I thought Nina's Braille "art" was horrible. What was she thinking? I thought she was too abrasive anyway and was glad she went. I agree that the team challenges don't really showcase the individuals. Even if they went to two people on a team it would be better than a whole group where you can't really tell who does what.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

LCEvans said:


> I thought Nina's Braille "art" was horrible. What was she thinking? I thought she was too abrasive anyway and was glad she went. I agree that the team challenges don't really showcase the individuals. Even if they went to two people on a team it would be better than a whole group where you can't really tell who does what.


I bet Nina would so something like that in someone's house and demand $1,000. I wouldn't give her $1. I agree. It was "art" not Art.

I also find the judges to be boring in the extreme. Clive at least brought a little personality to the judging.

I know I'm not going to be watching it this Sunday because I'll be out of town. I'd appreciate it if someone would post what happens.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I thought this was suppose to be about designing and not how well they get along or work together as a team!  I hope they get back to individual designing soon - sad to say but they have probably already gotten rid of some pretty good designers that couldn't make it team wise...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

yes, it was Alex's turn to go. I'm surprised he lasted this long.

As for the remaining contestants, I wouldn't watch a show hosted by any of the men. At the moment, I'm liking Casey, but that can change.

Just watching Color Splash. David said he was asked to design something for a charity event at Bryant Park. The theme was the Charlie Brown comic strip and he had to design a dog carrier. He did Snoopy and the Red Baron.

He then had to model with the carrier at Fashion Week.  I couldn't find a vid but I hope someone puts it up soon. I got such a kick out of watching him strut his stuff.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I agree that it was time for Alex to go, he let them walk all over him! He needs some more experience.

I sure hope it gets better, this year has been awful...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jaasy said:


> I agree that it was time for Alex to go, he let them walk all over him! He needs some more experience.
> 
> I sure hope it gets better, this year has been awful...


There just really hasn't been anyone that good since David.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I wasn't at all surprised that


Spoiler



Casey and Emily


 were safe, but I really thought


Spoiler



Michael


 would be eliminated.

They're doing the same final challenge they did in the first year with the glass rooms in the park. They showed the designers being soooo surprised that former contestants were there to help them. Haven't they ever watched the show?


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

It will be interesting to see them do a challenge all on their own.  Have they done one since the "white box"?

I sure hope they come up with something better for next season...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jaasy said:


> It will be interesting to see them do a challenge all on their own. Have they done one since the "white box"?
> 
> I sure hope they come up with something better for next season...


I haven't watched every week, but I think you're right. I was really surprised with only four left they made last night a team challenge.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I haven't liked this season very much.  Too many team challenges that they tried to make individual by having them have a specific item to represent.  I think this was a big factor in why they had such terrible designs (firehouse, trump tower),  they were focused on getting their individual item represented and not on the over all design.


----------

